# more rd pics and his new friends



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

woot 5" almost 6"


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Thats a Nice pattern on that little guy.
Cant wait till it hits like 8-9 inches :nod:


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

nice devil :nod:


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> Thats a Nice pattern on that little guy.
> Cant wait till it hits like 8-9 inches :nod:
> [snapback]975854[/snapback]​


thanks  i cant wait til hes a monster







14 inch


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice devil


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

Great pics


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

nice rd...there great fish


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Nice RD again, mine is only 3" and just killed one of my oscars
















EDIT: Spelling


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

what makes you so positive it's a male? Vented it yet?

and why the pacus? do you really plan on getting a 240+ later on for them?


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> what makes you so positive it's a male? Vented it yet?
> 
> and why the pacus? do you really plan on getting a 240+ later on for them?
> 
> ...


i actually dont know the sex







and one pacu is eaten already. the other will be too.







is there any other way besides venting to find out the sex ?


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

DC_Cichlid said:


> Nice RD again, mine is only 3" and just killed one of my oscars
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats bull








if u put pacu in my oscar tank the pacu will be dead in a few min.


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

pacus get huge, i hope u have a huge tank


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

i dont know y people like pacu.








o mean first of all they dont look that good, they get huge, they are a waste of space, and they aren't that agressive.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

lmfao old thread. i dont have any of those fish anymore







pacus were fed to my rhom. and the rd i gave to my cousin witha bigger tank


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

WTF! bitch why didnt u give it to me.......thats one of the best looking red devils i ever seen ...i like the pattern...why did u give it away?


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

ill get him back







my cousin is giving him back to me when he gets big


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

WorldBelow07 said:


> i dont have any of those fish anymore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya thats the only thing they are good for food lol


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

K fizzly said:


> WTF! bitch why didnt u give it to me.......thats one of the best looking red devils i ever seen ...i like the pattern...why did u give it away?
> [snapback]986370[/snapback]​


best looking red devils????????
dude my ass







looks better than pacu


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam i love that red


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

ok let me put it this way 
pacu are the ugly version of red bellies


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

henry 79 said:


> nice devil
> [snapback]975867[/snapback]​


Sorry to be off topic but i thought it was funny to see the pope (henry's avatar) say nice devil


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

King Piranha said:


> DC_Cichlid said:
> 
> 
> > Nice RD again, mine is only 3" and just killed one of my oscars
> ...


Obviosly you dont know sh*t, sit down and shut up! My Red Devil did kill one of my oscars, kept attacking him,.. the whole sides of my oscar was white, scales all riped off. Poor oscar, but damn I love my Killer Red Devil now!!!









Same thing almost happened to my buddys 8" oscars. He put his 6" Red Devil in the tank with the Oscars. We though the Devil was dead within 30 min as the oscars where just sh*t kicking the red devil. We went out for a meal, came back to find the 2 oscars, 2 severums, and a couple other big fish packed in one corner with the red devil attacking them, and swimming as if he owned the tank.

Red Devils are true killers! Beautiful fish too!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

King Piranha said:


> DC_Cichlid said:
> 
> 
> > Nice RD again, mine is only 3" and just killed one of my oscars
> ...


The man below me is Correct.
A Red Devil will kill oscars larger than it self. RD are Awesome!
Lookit Roars!!











DC_Cichlid said:


> King Piranha said:
> 
> 
> > DC_Cichlid said:
> ...


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

my cousin is giving my rd back next month


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

WorldBelow07 said:


> my cousin is giving my rd back next month
> [snapback]995090[/snapback]​


Good! Hes nice as hell. Keep that focker for life, or send him my way..


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

feed him to ur piranha


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

King Piranha said:


> feed him to ur piranha
> [snapback]995375[/snapback]​


hell no red devils are freakin way better than piranhas.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

pacu suck


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

King Piranha said:


> pacu suck
> [snapback]995935[/snapback]​












You really sound like a smart guy with lots of knowledge about fish and especially about pacu's









So far you have made 7 reply's in this topic and all of them are stupid and based on............on what?

IMO pacu's make great fish with lots of personality. Over here in Holland there is this place called Ecodrome. There is a really big pacu tank. When the guy who works there hit the water with a stick the pacu's are getting very excited (call it agressive if you want)) and will attack almost everything that hits the water.

Therefor I think pacu's make great fish to own (if you have the proper tankspace) but are just misunderstood. Mostly by ignorant people like you who don't know sh#t









Edit: sorry for derailing







but the pics looks great. I have neveer seen a RD with such a pattern. If I were you I would keep the fish and raise it myself


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

nice looking little guy


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

jan said:


> King Piranha said:
> 
> 
> > pacu suck
> ...


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2005)

The best part about Cichlids is growing with them! Giving it away and waiting for it to get bigger is gay.

--Dan


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

DC_Cichlid said:


> King Piranha said:
> 
> 
> > DC_Cichlid said:
> ...


red devil? lol








dude ur funny


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

more like red bitch


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

King Piranha said:


> more like red bitch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


um dude your an idiot do yourself a favor and f*ck off and kill yourself. you do nothing but spam stupid bullshit in 99% of your posts. kill yourself you stupid f*ck.


----------



## king red belly (Apr 13, 2005)

i hate pacu's my friend had one and he had to sell it . piranhas are way cooler.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

dude king piranha...i bet u if u put 2 red devils in a tank with 6 piranha...and they were all teh same size...tyhe red devils would kick the piranhas ass...piranha are garbage


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

king red belly said:


> i hate pacu's my friend had one and he had to sell it . piranhas are way cooler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hell ya


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

K fizzly said:


> dude king piranha...i bet u if u put 2 red devils in a tank with 6 piranha...and they were all teh same size...tyhe red devils would kick the piranhas ass...piranha are garbage
> [snapback]998886[/snapback]​


lol dude ur funny


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

King Piranha said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > dude king piranha...i bet u if u put 2 red devils in a tank with 6 piranha...and they were all teh same size...tyhe red devils would kick the piranhas ass...piranha are garbage
> ...


dude your a moron just shut your mouth you know nothing of fish. just kill yourself and leave


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2005)

K fizzly said:


> dude king piranha...i bet u if u put 2 red devils in a tank with 6 piranha...and they were all teh same size...tyhe red devils would kick the piranhas ass...piranha are garbage
> [snapback]998886[/snapback]​


True. Can you imagine a cichlid with the teeth of a piranha?

--Dan


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

WorldBelow07 said:


> King Piranha said:
> 
> 
> > K fizzly said:
> ...


Well wouldn't that be nice.

This guy just proved himself on how much of a idiot he can be. Grow up, then come back to the forum King Piranha.


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

WorldBelow07 said:


> jan said:
> 
> 
> > King Piranha said:
> ...


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > dude king piranha...i bet u if u put 2 red devils in a tank with 6 piranha...and they were all teh same size...tyhe red devils would kick the piranhas ass...piranha are garbage
> ...


They have killer teeth in thier throat. Thats good enough for me.









Cichlids look like they wouldn't hurt a fly, thats what I love about them. But when something hits the water, BAM!... always a suprize to the viewer of my aquarium.


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

This King Piranha guy is a waste of space on P-Fury.

What a bunch of dumbass replys. Thinks he knows everything, and thinks hes cool. Yet he sits on here to make fun of people that actually enjoy the fish hobby because he is a loser, and has nothing better to do.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

lmfao.


----------

